# FREE Voorburg Shields to a good home!



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

I have 7 Voorburg Shields that I'm offering out for adoption. I'm only asking that you pay a $10 box & actual for 9 # from my Zip Code 28504 to your Zip Code. 3 pair & 1 youngster. contact via phone 252-527-0918 or direct e-mail
[email protected]

E-mail for pictures. I tried to ad them but I had a problem


----------

